# Gustavii



## Crockstead (27 February 2009)

Who knows anything about this breeder


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (27 February 2009)

As you say in your Forum name.....ex-Crockstead.... 

Think they left there (Crockstead) about 6-8 months ago. Not sure where they are now.


----------



## no_no_nanette (27 February 2009)

Went to have a look at one of their stallions for our mare about 18 months ago, and at that time Anne was talking about retaining some of the land and seeing if they could get permission to build new stabling for the stud .... but don't know if this happened, and haven't heard anything about them recently.  They had some very nice horses there - (although not keen for our mares) - and have no idea what has happened to them, either.

Crockstead has such potential as a venue, but it somehow has never quite seemed to have the success it deserves - people locally are starting to think its bad Karma (or maybe the Curse of Hoogstraten, as his mausoleum overlooks the venue .....)


----------



## juliehannah58 (27 February 2009)

I have a foal from one of their stallions Alme Des Nids. The Gustavii's are lovely people and so knowledgable! They REALLY now their stuff and have some gorgeous stallions and off spring there. Not sure what they are doing now but I know they are around as I saw them at a recent auction. 

It is such a shame, Crockstead is lovely place but never really recovered the bad reputation it gained with past owners. 

I can honestly recommend the Gustaviis 100%, Ann in particular was invaluable to us and her knowledge and experience in breeding showjumpers is second to none. 

Oh and we also now have a gorgeous foal who is absolutely perfect, if we could return to the stallion again I would in a shot.
If you want any more info pls feel free to PM me


----------



## no_no_nanette (27 February 2009)

JH58, don't want to hijack this thread, but I would love to see pics of your foal .... especially as I know that we were both considering using Alme des Nids for our mares!  I do hope that the Gustaviis are OK, and have managed to retain their best horses.


----------



## southsidestud (28 February 2009)

what happened to  Alme des Nids..? i know it was his last season at stud wondering if hes still used somewhere?


----------



## koeffee (28 February 2009)

alme des nids is i think 24 or 25 now, i think he just runs with some old mares they have, no longer at public stud.but still in good health from what i know, i went to see him years ago and he was lovely, i would love to know where they are now as i liked a son of his.


----------



## Furioso (28 February 2009)

Ann and Lars are good friends.  They have fallen on hard times.  They saw potential in Crockstead.  However, the hotel and restaurant were a drain on funds and by the time they realised it was not going to work, the market was such that they could not find a purchaser.

There is nobody in Britain with more knowledge on breeding than Ann.  She is also very generous with that knowledge, and I know that many of you on this forum will have benefited from that over the years.

Gustavii Stud was once ranked 12th in the world on breeder statistics with horses like Irco Mena, Marcoville and Mirca.  More recently, they bred the likes of the Foxhunter winner Marcolas G.

Ann is currently in a predicament.  Gustavii Stud is still in existence, but the horses and semen are not owned by it.  Friends have assisted with investment so that some horses may be kept under the Gustavii banner, but horses need to be sold to finance buying some back, the keep of such horses and future breeding.

Ann remains very much at the helm, but the horses are scattered over the South of England.  Her greatest problem is that she has no means of preparing horses for competition or sale.

There is the possibility of semen.  Some Irco Mena remains, and it is of excellent quality.  A few years ago now, Alex Korompis (the former stud manager of Zangersheide) told me that IM was the one stallion above all others that he wished Zangersheide had used.  Interesting, but not surprising given IM's family.  There is also semen from many relations, such as Lars Irco G.

Gustavii horses are high quality and well bred and raised.  If anyone out there is interested in buying a Gustavii bred horse or semen from a Gustavii stallion, please feel free to PM me.

Finally, Ann will need land and some stables to start again.  If there are any landed philanthropists out there, please let me know.  Ann would have little to offer in return at the moment, but if given half a chance, Gustavii Stud will rise from the ashes to be a figurehead for British breeding once again.


----------



## no_no_nanette (28 February 2009)

Thanks so much for updating us, furioso, and I'm really sorry to hear that they have fallen on hard times - its extraordinary how nobody has ever really managed to make Crockstead work and it often seems to have ended up crippling people financially.

Please give Ann and Lars lots of good wishes, and I do hope that they manage to recreate Gustavii as a viable stud once more; Easter fairy with land wanted!


----------



## koeffee (28 February 2009)

wish them all the best, and hope this year brings them some good fortune


----------



## juliehannah58 (28 February 2009)

Thank you so much for updating us and I am so sorry to hear about their current situation. 

It is such a shame, it was always my favourite competition centre too!

They are such lovely people too, I do hope it all works out for them.


----------



## Irco2 (3 August 2009)

I know that Lars and Ann hit hard times but I have a client who would like to contact them with a view to buying some horses to exp to Arabia. If they or anyone who knows them or where they are could post here, I can then broker the deal.


----------



## Doushka1 (12 August 2009)

Hi 

I am in touch with them, so if you want to give me your contact details I will pass them on. I will let them know about your post.


----------



## laura1810 (16 January 2011)

hi are you still in touch with these people?i have just bought a mare that was bred at the gustavii stud shes 18 and called quira g she is in foal to a showjumping stallion at the moment as was rtired in 2007 due to injury and would love to contact them thank you


----------



## edla (29 January 2011)

I was also interested to know how they are doing nowadays? Someone mentioned that there isn't anyone to prepare horses for the shows. But wasn't there the rider named Jessica Bergström? If I remember correctly she competed with Balou, Liira, Finchin and Dockan.

I wonder where those horses are now.


----------



## lucydelaroche (30 January 2011)

For anyone interested in Gustavii horses & their contact details - They currently have a young horse advertised for sale on H&H online. Will probably be in next weeks magasine too.

Sorry - daren't post a link to it here, as someone's bound to complain   even though it's clearly not my horse that is for sale & despite the fact that the link would be to a 'paid for' H&H advert. So you'll have to resort to google or if that fails PM me for the link


----------



## viewfromahill (13 February 2011)

Prob more CR but was interested to see this post as had just come across an ad with a youtube link from the gustavii s, http://www.youtube.com/user/acgustavii, really wonder about this horses near fore as did the person videoing, wonder what you lot think?!!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 February 2011)

They also have a new FB page I discovered the other day: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Irco-Mena-Ltd/148067111917605


----------



## coloured fun (3 April 2011)

viewfromahill said:



			Prob more CR but was interested to see this post as had just come across an ad with a youtube link from the gustavii s, http://www.youtube.com/user/acgustavii, really wonder about this horses near fore as did the person videoing, wonder what you lot think?!!
		
Click to expand...

hi viewfromahill, do you mean the stumbling or cantering on the wrong lead?  is a bit weird how the camera cuts just as he is about to trot on the left rein after the jumps...  it is a very young horse, does this bloodline tend to have warmblood type leg prob.s?  looks very sweet, shame if it is unsound.


----------



## Rambo (3 May 2011)

Search Irco Mena Ltd on Facebook and you will find what was Gustavii Stud. The horses got scattered around a number of riders when Crockstead went bust. Henk Minderman, Monica Campbell and Miles West to name a few.

If i had a million or two to spare i'd set them up again...their knowledge of breeding jumpers is second to none


----------

